# Changing default WebServer folder?



## uoba (May 19, 2002)

Can I change the default WebServer folder (/Library/Webserver/) to another partition?

I say this because it will become more managable to take it off the OSX system hard drive, and place it on another partition/drive.


----------



## kegger64 (May 19, 2002)

Yup,

Edit /etc/httpd/httpd.conf and change the line: DocumentRoot "/Library/WebServer/Documents" to whatever directory or partition you like.

Once your done, you need to restart Apache with:

sudo apachectl restart


----------



## uoba (May 19, 2002)

Thanks for the quick response! 

I'll give it a go.


----------



## uoba (May 19, 2002)

editing httpd.conf in pico, but when I try to save it cannot write. I guess I have to chmod the file, but couldn't fo this either. Any ideas?

**UPDATE** --> Did it. Managed to remember how to login as root.
Thanks


----------



## Gwailo (May 19, 2002)

You need to ``sudo pico httpd.conf`` in case you logged in as root at the terminal and went through all that unecessary rigamaroll with Netinfo Manager...


----------



## uoba (May 20, 2002)

allow to do it that way! So I did sudo -s and got in as root, which worked.


----------

